# DLNA question



## eclipsetrb

Will it play .AVI files off a NAS thinking of upgrading and rather not have to use Playon or other soft servers if I can help it and most of my stuff is either AVI or MKV.


----------



## RasputinAXP

no. MPEG2 only at this point. You'll need to transcode.


----------



## eclipsetrb

Thank you for the info, guess Ill just hold off see what the next update or two have coming before I jump into the 922.


----------



## MrC

To be clear, you will need a DLNA server regardless. The units will not play files from a network file system.


----------



## eclipsetrb

Yes my synology nas is dlna is just doesn't have the juice to run a transcoder since it uses a Atom processor, I could build a cheapy windows based server with parts I have laying around but that would defeat the purpose of having the nas as a lower power alternative to having my primary system on anytime I wanted to watch a movie. So for now I will stick with the PS3 and Nas I was just hoping that if i had something incorporated into my sat receiver my wife would find it more user friendly.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Transcoding should run fine on an Atom. Whether what you're looking for is available on whatever OS runs your NAS is something different, though. I'm running a WHS on a Pentium 4.


----------

